# Odyssea 72" 1134W Metal Halide System with Power Compact



## fisher (Sep 14, 2010)

Can some one take a look at this light i am thinking of ordering it is this a good buy or am i missing something Odyssea Metal Halide System


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

You get what you pay for with this fixture. Other than questionable build quality, the biggest problem seems to be it uses a non-standard ballast therefore you have to stick to MH bulbs from Odyssea.


----------

